# Hate My Bathroom Floors!!



## cami7 (Sep 23, 2005)

I want new tile floor but cost is a bit high I saw on show where they painted the floor but it was a wood floor they did and it looked great!
 I hate my floors in the girl batheroom it is old title could I paint that also?


----------



## Sun (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh that is a great idea! I bet you could paint it maybe it would take certain kind of paint
Sorry I am no help!


----------



## Milo (Sep 24, 2005)

i am wondering if you can them also


----------



## confused (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm wondering more how it will hold up ... is it really that expensive to re-tile your floors?  I was thinking about doing that but have not really looked into it yet.


----------



## beverly (Oct 6, 2005)

what kind of tile is it? some guy at home depot told me that you can spraypaint ceramic tile with appliance spray paint, but it doens't come in many colors.  you have to get the heat resistant kind so it doesn't peel, but if it's vinyl tile, i don't know.
Beverly


----------

